# Dosing Gluteraldehyde in larger volumes



## naughtymoose (30 Aug 2015)

Hi Folks.

I have a Roma 240L hobgoblins-cave. I've made improvements over the past months and am trying to make life a bit easier for myself.

I've been dosing Glutaraldehyde, but, as I'm a bit shaky sometimes due to my illness, have been trying to figure out a way of making it easier.

My current Glute mix is 30ml Glute + 970ml water (I use water from my HMA filter), dosed at 1ml per 40L of tank water. Therefore, 5ml per day (substrate etc takes up about 40L of the tank).

QUESTION:

If I mix 30ml Glutaraldehyde + 5970ml water (ie, dilute it six times) will a daily dose of 30ml (which is easier to dose than 5ml in a syringe, and allows for a little error due to my occasional shaky hands) be of equivalent potency?

I can prepare the Glutaraldehyde in advance, in 30ml black plastic bottles and just tip the juice in each day. I use 50ml specimen tubes with my Ei, made up in advance, and it is much simpler than measuring out each day. This worked really well when we went on holiday and left the tank in the care of our pseudo-daughter-in-law!

Any thoughts?


----------



## GHNelson (31 Aug 2015)

Hi Buddy
Don't bother with all that messing about with syringes and further diluting.!
Purchase a dosing bottle as in the picture!
2ml per pump approximately....3 pumps per day!

Cheers
hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (31 Aug 2015)

hogan53 said:


> Hi Buddy
> Don't bother with all that messing about with syringes and further diluting.!
> Purchase a dosing bottle as in the picture!
> 2ml per pump approximately....3 pumps per day!
> ...


----------



## GHNelson (31 Aug 2015)

http://www.ampulla.co.uk/Shop-For-Plastic/Black-PET-Plastic-Bottles/c-57-170-244/


----------



## naughtymoose (31 Aug 2015)

Excellent Hoggie. I was going to PM you about this! I'll get one!


----------



## GHNelson (31 Aug 2015)

Nice one...comes in different sizes!
hoggie


----------

